# Sibelius: Theatre Works and Orchestral Rarities (Potential SACD box of BIS Records)



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

View attachment 89184
View attachment 89185

Next year marks the 60th anniversary of Jean Sibelius's death. BIS Records - the most dedicated Sibelius label in Nordic countries - should release the new Sibelius SACD box at that time. Here are the potential details of the potential album:

1) There are 5 hybrid SACDs that includes 2-channel layer (PCM) as well as 5-channel (DSD) surround sound layer.
2) The original sample rate of the CD releases (44.1-kHz/16-bit) could be converted to DSD with D/A converters. After this the 2-channel information of the source material should be mixed again for the 5-channel surround sound systems with greatest care. 
3) The surround speakers should be used only for the ambience. It is unrealistic if the sound of the individual instrument could be heard from behind.
4) The 100-page booklet would come with luxurious digibox. The discs should be packaged into carton sleeves with the album cover of the original release.
5) This could be a limited edition of 5000 and specially designed for audiophiles.

I wrote an email to BIS Records. There were those mentioned details. Few days later I received their answer:

"_Dear Luukas,
thank you very much for your e-mail and for your interesting idea. I have passed it on to Robert von Bahr, CEO here at BIS and I'm sure that he will enjoy reading it!
Best regards,
Leif Hasselgren
BIS Records_".

Thumbs up!


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice box! How about a 3 CD box of Minnesota Orchestra and Osmo Vanska's Sibelius symphonies? Up to now the discs have got two Grammy nominations, and won one...


----------

